# 2015 Dodge Challenger Scat Pak | 20" Rohana Wheels RF-2 Glossy Red | Mickey Thompson



## AudioCityUsa (Jul 15, 2010)

*2015 Dodge Challenger Scat Pak | 20" Rohana Wheels RF-2 Glossy Red | Mickey Thompson*


This 2015 Dodge Challenger Scat Pak we ran a set of 20" Rohana Wheels RF-2 in a glossy Red Finish with a Deep concave Wheel design. Rim and tire set up is 20x9 & 20x11 wrapped with 275-35-20 & 305-35-20 Mickey Thompson Street Comp Tires. 
Feel free to give us a call for any detailed information
(626) 814-1158
Rims Online | After Market Wheels Deals | Truck Wheels & Tires​

__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/i7bUxQ
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJsR


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJsR
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZgGjo


__
https://flic.kr/p/LZgGjo
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/Mr9rUp


__
https://flic.kr/p/Mr9rUp
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJFM


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJFM
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJMP


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPJMP
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPK6e


__
https://flic.kr/p/MiPK6e
 by AudioCityUsa, on Flickr


----------

